

Facebook Dating: This Site Rounds Up Single Friends of Friends - rafikech
http://mashable.com/2012/07/05/thedatable-facebook-dating/

======
spitfire
Isn't this was friendster and orkut were for? I remember one of those two, at
first, was all about dating your friends friends.

